# Vittamin B12 experience



## mattdra (Mar 20, 2011)

At the beginning of this year 2011 I had bought a new brand of vitamin B12 that came in a spray bottle. I've taken a supplement for this ever since I became vegan 3 years ago. (And it should be noted that I was vegetarian for 17 years prior to becoming vegan during which I did not take B12 supplements) Anyway, I had heard that there is really no danger in taking high amounts and that any excess you pee out. So just on a whim I sprayed five sprays from the bottle into my mouth (even though the bottle said to only spray one which is already over 8000% of the RDA). 

I'm now thinking that was one of the best chance decisions I ever made, as the social anxiety and worrying that I have experienced for as long as I can remember have largely gone away and I have been now taking high amounts of B12 for 2 and a half months now. I have never had anything work this well and for this long. It is really incredible. Socially interacting at work and elsewhere is so much easier and less stressful.

I just wanted to share this in case anyone else might be helped by the information, particularly if you are a long time vegetarian or vegan. I've been reading up on B12 since this occurred and found out that 50% of long term vegetarians and I think around 80% of long term vegans are deficient in B12. Also I read that deficiency in B12 can cause symptoms similar to those of bipolar disease, schizophrenia, multiple sclerosis, psychosis, autism (the list goes on). So people are often misdiagnosed as having terrible diseases when all it is, is B12 deficiency. And it is not only vegetarians who are deficient.

Also I read that B12 as methylcobalamin is better than other types, as it is easier absorbed. This seems true as I think I have tried other brands of B12 that have not worked even with high percentages. The brand I bought is Pure Vegan B12. Their website says that in spray form it is better absorbed still for whatever that is worth.

Anyone else have similar stories or anyone get B12 injections? I heard those work wonders and was wondering about that too. So far it seems like generally the more I take the better I feel.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

I've been a vegetarian since I was a child and a vegan for the last year. Worth a try.


----------



## Frankie_Lee (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the story. 

This is somewhat of a coincidence for me since I just started taking sublingual dissolving b12 tabs in the last few days. I haven't really noticed anything straight away, but maybe I'll try popping a bunch tomorrow. *shrug*


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

mattdra said:


> At the beginning of this year 2011 I had bought a new brand of vitamin B12 that came in a spray bottle. I've taken a supplement for this ever since I became vegan 3 years ago. (And it should be noted that I was vegetarian for 17 years prior to becoming vegan during which I did not take B12 supplements) Anyway, I had heard that there is really no danger in taking high amounts and that any excess you pee out. So just on a whim I sprayed five sprays from the bottle into my mouth (even though the bottle said to only spray one which is already over 8000% of the RDA).
> 
> I'm now thinking that was one of the best chance decisions I ever made, as the social anxiety and worrying that I have experienced for as long as I can remember have largely gone away and I have been now taking high amounts of B12 for 2 and a half months now. I have never had anything work this well and for this long. It is really incredible. Socially interacting at work and elsewhere is so much easier and less stressful.
> 
> ...


this thread inspired to do 5 mins of research on b12...and here are my conclusions
the methcobalmin is the one you should buy...the other form contains CYANIDE in it..and is not even close to as absorbable as the meth.
-i also have read that it is very hard to take too much of b12, and for this reason, using my judgment and knowledge of how low the fda guidelines for vitamins are..i feel 2000 mcg a day is a good dose..maybe 3000 if you are really low or if taking the cyanide version.
but yeah i know people are prob thinking 2000 would be overkill, but let me use vitamin d3 as an example. the fda says 400 units of d is enough for the day, and i take 10,000 units a day, and have d in the normal limits.
one thing i dont understand is what sublingual means?

i plan on purchasing the now b12 vitain from amazon for 10 bucks for 100 lozenges.

just noticed they have a 5,000 mcg one..i think ill take 5000 a day


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

Interesting. The Dr in the 2nd video talks a good bit about depression and b12 deficiency, and also anxiety.


----------



## Frankie_Lee (Sep 15, 2008)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> one thing i dont understand is what sublingual means?


Sublingual just means i put the tabs/lozenges under my tongue until they dissolve so they can better enter the bloodstream. I think the spray is the same way...you spray it under your tongue...not sure though.



rctriplefresh5 said:


> i plan on purchasing the now b12 vitain from amazon for 10 bucks for 100 lozenges.


This is exactly what I have. Mine are 1mg each and I can tell theyre gonna run out quickly. I'd with with the 5mg version.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

mattdra said:


> At the beginning of this year 2011 I had bought a new brand of vitamin B12 that came in a spray bottle. I've taken a supplement for this ever since I became vegan 3 years ago. (And it should be noted that I was vegetarian for 17 years prior to becoming vegan during which I did not take B12 supplements) Anyway, I had heard that there is really no danger in taking high amounts and that any excess you pee out. So just on a whim I sprayed five sprays from the bottle into my mouth (even though the bottle said to only spray one which is already over 8000% of the RDA).
> 
> I'm now thinking that was one of the best chance decisions I ever made, as the social anxiety and worrying that I have experienced for as long as I can remember have largely gone away and I have been now taking high amounts of B12 for 2 and a half months now. I have never had anything work this well and for this long. It is really incredible. Socially interacting at work and elsewhere is so much easier and less stressful.
> 
> ...


ive heard in the past that b vitamins are really good for anxiety issues. i wouldnt go as far as to say fix your vitamin defiency and cure your SA though. neither would a buy the BS of ''vitamin deficiancy can cause schizophrenia''

diet, exercise and vitamins can play a part in your issues, they can help to improve but thats all. the underlying issue is not caused by a vitamin deficiancy


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

I have been taking the 5000 mcg dose of Methyl B12 for a few months now. I can't say there is a difference between night and day yet. I'll continue for a few more months and re-evaluate then.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I took some shots" of vitamin b12 once and i felt spiritually refreshed.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

RockIt said:


> I have been taking the 5000 mcg dose of Methyl B12 for a few months now. I can't say there is a difference between night and day yet. I'll continue for a few more months and re-evaluate then.


did you get before and after blood levels to make sure they are working? which brand are they>


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> did you get before and after blood levels to make sure they are working? which brand are they>


ill be sure not to buy those LOL.


----------



## RosieApple (May 10, 2010)

This is interesting. I was a vegetarian for over 10 years, and I'm not much of a meat eater. Might be worth a try. Thanks for info.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

Can I get a vitamin b12 deficiency test from my GP? Does the test only look specifically for b12 deficiency of does it measure other things too?


----------



## mattdra (Mar 20, 2011)

Frankie_Lee said:


> Sublingual just means i put the tabs/lozenges under my tongue until they dissolve so they can better enter the bloodstream. I think the spray is the same way...you spray it under your tongue...not sure though.


I'm not sure what the word means, but this did remind me that I also hold the B12 liquid under my tounge for about five minutes after I spray it


----------



## mattdra (Mar 20, 2011)

sleepytime said:


> Can I get a vitamin b12 deficiency test from my GP? Does the test only look specifically for b12 deficiency of does it measure other things too?


I've been reading about this too in the book I got after I started taking this - "Could it be B12?: An Epidemic of Misdiagnoses". Apparently there are a few tests for B12 deficiency as below.

Serum Vitamin B12 Test- book says that this test is most used by doctors but that it is not a reliable test. For example if you are getting a lot of Folate, but are deficient in B12, the test will incorrectly indicate that you have normal levels of B12. Also the book argues that what is considered a normal level of B12 is far too low- there is a controversy over what consitutes normal levels among experts

***Methylmalonic Acid (MMA) Test- book says that this test is the most accurate test for B12. It is a urine test that measures ratio of MMA/ creatinine. MMA is 40 times more concentrated in urine than blood and does not produce false positives or false negatives as can occur with the serum test.

Homocystein test - Measures level of homocystein in plasma. Elevated levels of Hcy can indicate B12, B6, or Folate deficiency. There are a few other medical conditions where Hcy may also be elevated. This test not necessary to diagnose B12 deficiency but is a valuable adjunct to the MMA test and serum B12 tests.


----------



## mattdra (Mar 20, 2011)

sleepytime said:


> I've been a vegetarian since I was a child and a vegan for the last year. Worth a try.


Yes me too. I've been a vegetarian since I was 10 and have been vegan the last few years. I am now convinced that I was deficient in B12 all this time, though I haven't had this confirmed by a doctor or anything. (I'm hesitant to go to one as maybe that would mean I would have to stop taking this spray in order for it to be a good test, because now it might show that I have very high levels because of the B12 I have been taking.)

The thing that makes me wonder though is the fact that I was extremely shy and worrisome even before I was 10. But then I was thinking about the fact that even before age 10 I didn't eat a lot of meat. The only meat I enjoyed as a child and would eat a lot of was very processed meats like hot dogs and cold cuts. And I know that foods that are more processed tend to have more of their vitamins stripped away.


----------



## mattdra (Mar 20, 2011)

paulyD said:


> ive heard in the past that b vitamins are really good for anxiety issues. i wouldnt go as far as to say fix your vitamin defiency and cure your SA though. neither would a buy the BS of ''vitamin deficiancy can cause schizophrenia''
> 
> diet, exercise and vitamins can play a part in your issues, they can help to improve but thats all. the underlying issue is not caused by a vitamin deficiancy


The book I'm reading didn't say that the B12 deficiency caused schizophrenia- but that in some people were misdiagnosed as having schizophrenia, when in fact it was B12 deficiency. Not to say that this book isn't still full of BS, but it does list references after each chapter and in light of what I am currently experiencing with the B12 I am more inclined to believe it.


----------



## mattdra (Mar 20, 2011)

sleepytime said:


> Can I get a vitamin b12 deficiency test from my GP? Does the test only look specifically for b12 deficiency of does it measure other things too?


hmm- I just tried to respond to this before but there was some message that said that my post had to be reviewed. Is there any rule on this site about lengthy posts or ones that mention book names or something? Anyway the gist of that post was that there are 2 B12 tests. The serum B12 test which is unreliable according to the book I'm reading but also more widely used by doctors and the Methylmalonic Acid (MMA) test which is the most accurate test and is a urine test.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

In my oppinion, if someone felt an improvement after taking B12, then it means that that person had a deficiency of that vitamin. And it's possible he has other deficiencies of vitamins and minerals.

A supplement of these 2 can make a huge difference for someone. It's clear we *can't* get our daily need of vits + min from food, no matter what we eat.

I myself felt an improvement when I started taking them. My depression got lower and I felt better. At the moment I'm taking Adam from Now Foods (no commercial intended)

And it doesn't matter if u do sports or not, u still need this supplements. (u need it even more if u do sports).

I saw this thread is about B12, I think all vitamins should be taken into consideration, they are all important.


----------



## Ramondo (Feb 16, 2011)

sleepytime said:


> Can I get a vitamin b12 deficiency test from my GP? Does the test only look specifically for b12 deficiency of does it measure other things too?


Yes, very easily. You generally get a serum folate (folic acid) test with it.


----------



## mattdra (Mar 20, 2011)

sleepytime said:


> Can I get a vitamin b12 deficiency test from my GP? Does the test only look specifically for b12 deficiency of does it measure other things too?


I tried responding to this a few times but I must have been saying things not allowed by this forum or something as it keeps saying it has to be reviewed first. So I guess I'll speak very generally. I've read there are a few different tests for this. I know at least one tests for other deficiencies as well. And one of the tests is supposedly more accurate than the others.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks, I just made an appointment with my GP for Thursday, going to ask him for a b12 test and any other test he thinks might be relevant. I'm thinking a thyroid test is no harm either.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I take b-complex. I get quite depressed if I have't had it for a while.


----------



## mattdra (Mar 20, 2011)

sleepytime said:


> Thanks, I just made an appointment with my GP for Thursday, going to ask him for a b12 test and any other test he thinks might be relevant. I'm thinking a thyroid test is no harm either.


The MMA test is supposedly most accurate.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

Got a blood test done yesterday and will get the results next week. I bought some 5000mcg b12 lozenges and waited until after the test to take one. Today my pee is bright yellow! Anyone else get that?


----------



## Vilazodone (Mar 22, 2010)

So you've found methylcobalamin..

Methylfolate is just as good, don't bother with folic acid.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

my platelet counts are consistently low (120k)yo guysthink increaing b12will getmeto 200-300k


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

sleepytime said:


> Got a blood test done yesterday and will get the results next week. I bought some 5000mcg b12 lozenges and waited until after the test to take one. Today my pee is bright yellow! Anyone else get that?


how do they taste? im gonna get some.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

These are the ones I got

http://www.iherb.com/Natural-Factor...tency-5000-mcg-60-Chewable-Tablets/15729?at=0

They taste fine, not much of a flavour off of them. I just put it under my tongue and let is dissolve.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

sleepytime said:


> These are the ones I got
> 
> http://www.iherb.com/Natural-Factor...tency-5000-mcg-60-Chewable-Tablets/15729?at=0
> 
> They taste fine, not much of a flavour off of them. I just put it under my tongue and let is dissolve.


those are chewable.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

**** it i mtaking injectable b12...im just gonna ask the dr to test it, and prescribe me the methyl b12./ i dont see any problem with her testing nme(although im anxious she wont do the mma test)...and i dont see her giving me any issues with prescribing the injections(but im anxious she wont prescribe methyl or hydroxo..just the cyanide.)


----------



## pickyone (Apr 5, 2011)

mattdra said:


> At the beginning of this year 2011 I had bought a new brand of vitamin B12 that came in a spray bottle. I've taken a supplement for this ever since I became vegan 3 years ago. (And it should be noted that I was vegetarian for 17 years prior to becoming vegan during which I did not take B12 supplements) Anyway, I had heard that there is really no danger in taking high amounts and that any excess you pee out. So just on a whim I sprayed five sprays from the bottle into my mouth (even though the bottle said to only spray one which is already over 8000% of the RDA).
> 
> I'm now thinking that was one of the best chance decisions I ever made, as the social anxiety and worrying that I have experienced for as long as I can remember have largely gone away and I have been now taking high amounts of B12 for 2 and a half months now. I have never had anything work this well and for this long. It is really incredible. Socially interacting at work and elsewhere is so much easier and less stressful.
> 
> ...


I started taking B150 a couple years ago b/c of not eating red meat often and knowing that red meat is a good source of B12 vitamins for many ppl. Anyway, I have been taking it almost religously and I never made the connection between my B vitamins and SA - even though, I ALWAYS felt a difference (in a good way) when I took it. Thanks for your post it helps shed some light and is another good reason to not forget to take it. : )


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

im confused. do i ask my dr to just order the MMA test and nothing else? it looks like i need a b12 test too? a high mma test means b12 deficiency? im confused.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> im confused. do i ask my dr to just order the MMA test and nothing else? it looks like i need a b12 test too? a high mma test means b12 deficiency? im confused.


noone knows?


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> noone knows?


I'm not sure but I'm bumping this so someone else who is a little more knowledgeable on these tests might see and give you an answer.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

the hematologist today told me i had a b12 test a long time ago...apparently it was 600 something...but it def was not an mma test.


----------



## Guardian4981 (Apr 25, 2011)

mattdra said:


> At the beginning of this year 2011 I had bought a new brand of vitamin B12 that came in a spray bottle. I've taken a supplement for this ever since I became vegan 3 years ago. (And it should be noted that I was vegetarian for 17 years prior to becoming vegan during which I did not take B12 supplements) Anyway, I had heard that there is really no danger in taking high amounts and that any excess you pee out. So just on a whim I sprayed five sprays from the bottle into my mouth (even though the bottle said to only spray one which is already over 8000% of the RDA).
> 
> I'm now thinking that was one of the best chance decisions I ever made, as the social anxiety and worrying that I have experienced for as long as I can remember have largely gone away and I have been now taking high amounts of B12 for 2 and a half months now. I have never had anything work this well and for this long. It is really incredible. Socially interacting at work and elsewhere is so much easier and less stressful.
> 
> ...


You may also want to add 400 mg folic acid which will work in synergy with the b12.


----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

paulyD said:


> ive heard in the past that b vitamins are really good for anxiety issues. i wouldnt go as far as to say fix your vitamin defiency and cure your SA though. neither would a buy the BS of ''vitamin deficiancy can cause schizophrenia''
> 
> diet, exercise and vitamins can play a part in your issues, they can help to improve but thats all. the underlying issue is not caused by a vitamin deficiancy


agreed, the problems associated with this support page have no easy answer. They are very complex puzzles and we have a hell of a fight ahead of us, if we expect to get better, but Just another tool in the kit to fight the problems.

diet, exercise and vitamins, CB exercises, exposure, PERSISTENCE! (prob more)


----------



## sangram234 (Jan 25, 2012)

*B12 Spray*

Hi
I used Pure Vegan B12 spray.There is also a cheaper version that does not advertise vegan but says so on the label called Pure Advantage B12. The ingredients are identical.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

Yesterday I read that rain contains vitamin B12.


----------

